# tic tracer



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have a small Greenlee none contact voltage tester. It is from Lowes and works well. I have one that is part of the ideal tester but it stinks. It buzzes all the time even outside away from wiring.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been using the same Fluke one for the past 5+ years now. It's the best IMO.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have had good luck with the little yellow Greenlee for a long time now, the Fluke I had gave false indications often.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have had good luck with the little yellow Greenlee for a long time now, *the Fluke I had gave false indications often.*


I don't think there is any NCV tester that is immune to that problem.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have had good luck with the little yellow Greenlee for a long time now, the Fluke I had gave false indications often.



I think all of them do some what, so it is always good practice to back them up with a meter.

I'm trying out the Milwaukee right now it has a led flash light built into it works pretty good so far.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I don't think there is any NCV tester that is immune to that problem.


 
Agreed but the Fluke had seemed to do it too often.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Agreed but the Fluke had seemed to do it too often.


I had that problem with the Greenlee one. :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I had that problem with the Greenlee one. :laughing:


 
And my brother in law just told me he has thrown out three Milwaukee ones the company has given him.


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

I'v seen my co-workers use the Greenlee, Klein and Milwaukee versions and IMO the Fluke is the best.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks like they pushed that Fluke tester in too hard. The plate is cracked at the screw hole.LOL

I have a Fluke, Milwaukee, and Greenlee NCVT. I use whichever is closest. The Fluke has taken the best beating. I like the Milwaukee for the flashlight on it. Very handy.

Tom


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I've used the fluke after having 2 different greenlee versions. The fluke is the best so far.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

The amprobe made by Santroincs seems to be the best. I has saved many a pair of strippers. I have tried many type but these seem to work the best for me.


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

The light is handy on the Milwaukee i'll say that.

One last thing i'd like to say as far as false readings go... I'v had false readings in which the tester reported voltage on a dead circuit however it's *never *reported no voltage on a live circuit.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Extech DVA30. 

Does voltage and current, both feature adjustable sensitivity. Can read through conduits and in crowded boxes. Beats the pants off every Greenlee and Fluke I've ever used.

-John


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

is it the size of a sharpie like the others are?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> is it the size of a sharpie like the others are?


 No, it's like carrying around a Snickers bar, but I've got a place on my belt for it, so it don't matter. If you work out of your pockets, it might.

-John


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Big John said:


> No, it's like carrying around a Snickers bar, but I've got a place on my belt for it, so it don't matter. If you work out of your pockets, it might.
> 
> -John


How much does that go for?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I still wear a belt, that's why I was wondering about size. Truthfully I miss the days when I carried a volt-con on my belt. I have never been as fast as a trouble shooter since.


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

I use the fluke with the built in led flashlight. Turns blue for voltage then fades to red when over 90 volts. Never lied to me yet and I'm pretty hard on it.


----------

